# How Do You Send A Jar Of Honey?



## GABE (Jun 14, 2004)

I would like to send a plastic jar of honey to a friend on the East coast ( I am in California) but the sign in the post office says "no food or liquids" the plastic jar would probably make it without problems but I don't want to lie when the postal clerk asks " does this package contain food or liquid" ?. Honey is "sort of" a food and "sort of" a liquid.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I must have missed that sign when I sent my honey to Chef to make straws for me.

Use the plastic like you were going to, but tape the caps on. Mine did not leak going to him, when they came back the lids were either loose or off and the entire contents needed to be washed. I wondered if the air pressure in the bottles blew the caps off in flight.

I would also put the bottles in plastic bags just for insurance.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

What a dumb policy, not sure if honey is allowed, you can ask.
I have send honey to Switzerland many times and it always arrived save.
Did you know, mail to Switzerland takes about half the time then mail
to US.
I send it in plastic honey pail, about 6 lb. When honey is liquid, then duck tape the
lid for extra safety, when honey is crystallized, [ideal] there is no need.

Konrad


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Tape the lid on, use plenty of bubble wrap and tape it on..you can actually print your own usps postage online and just drop off the package, go with the policy..you can get forgiveness easier than you can get permission...the worst that could probably happen is that it would get crushed by one of the machines and they disposed of your package...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I've had no problems, and I send glass jars. I wrap the jar in a layer of bubble wrap, then put it in a zip-lock bag, so if the worst happens, it will be contained. Then I put in a box with more padding (I use styrofoam peanuts because I have bags of it.) When the PO asks the inevitable question about "food" or "anything perishable?" I say... "Not really... it's a jar of honey (PO agent gets a funny look) but it's very well sealed and protected." (PO agent relaxes). I think they are just seeing if they should stamp it "fragile" (yes) or "perishable / do not freeze" (no).


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Must be a local post office thing, I have sent honey to relatives in both Iraq and Afghanistan without any problem or questions, and I have never seen any signs in my local post office saying anything about food or liquid. Unless they are referring to volatile liquids?


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

In lieu of USPS, you could use a shipping company, UPS, FEDEX, etc.

Matt


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Postal employees at every post office that I've used for shipping always ask, "Anything fragile, liquid, hazardous or perishable?"

I'm not really sure what to make of most of it. I've always just answered, "No."

Many items that I've shipped aren't really what I would consider "fragile," but certainly could be damaged without too much trouble by rough handling.

And some items aren't what I consider "perishable," but some of those items aren't really long-lasting, either. I've even received hatchling birds through the mail; maybe they're "fragile" and "perishable?"

As far as "hazardous," I really don't have a clue. Knives could be considered hazardous, I think, yet I've received shipments of knives from retailers through USPS. Broken glass could be hazardous; maybe glass is covered under "fragile," though?

For shipping honey, I'd just send it through the mail. The worst I can imagine is that it results in a sticky mess for someone to clean up.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The bee supply companies mail Bee-Quick, Bee-go, and HoneyB-healthy don't they? Isn't that "liquid'? They might have a "special" arangement of course. Maybe you could request land delivery rather then an AIR shipment.


----------



## vancleavehoney (Apr 12, 2008)

*Prices?*

Hey i was just wondering how much it costs to ship a couple pounds of honey?


----------



## ngyoung (May 21, 2006)

*flat rate boxes!*

The PO has some new flat rate boxes, you can load them up with as much as you can get in them, and they won't kill you on postage, i don't have a price sheet with me, sorry.

Nathan


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I ship glass pints all the time with USPS. Use a flat rate box and it will hold 6 pints wrapped in bubble wrap. Also put bubble wrap thickly on bottom and top.

Tell the post office that it is fragile and they will put a special stamp on it and supposedly will not throw it. 

We have only lost 2 out of the last hundred we have sent. Not too bad.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I pack glass like Hobie, and have never had a problem. A postal clerk told me honey did not count as 'liquid". I always tell them it is honey and well packed.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

vancleavehoney said:


> Hey i was just wondering how much it costs to ship a couple pounds of honey?


Three pounds in glass jars cost me about $10. I think 1 lb cost $4-something. That's the downside to glass.


----------



## woodyard (Apr 12, 2005)

I am a rural mail carrier and I asked our window clerk about mailing honey today.She said that it should be in a plastic jar and then to put it in a plastic bag that can be sealed.That would pretty well take care if it were to get broken. I would suggest padding it and puting it in a sturdy box.She also said it would be good to write "honey " on the outside of the package. No real problem in mailing it. It just needs to be secured good to prevent leakage out of the package.In todays world , AN UNKNOWN LIQUID leaking out of a package at a large postal facility can cause a heck of a lot of trouble.Also packages are not handled that gently going through the postal service to the destination.Packages go to Machines that sort,run on belts, drop into containers,have heavier packages on top of them and may be tossed when sorting ,hence the need for sturdy packaging.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

For anybody who wants to practice/experiment with different shipping methods, I'll PM you my address.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Good info, woodyard. Thanks for sharing!


----------

